# Diesel start problem



## rolfharris (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a Citroen C25,same as your express and ducato.The problem is that sometimes when I turn the ignition key all the way the starter motor just clicks and all the ignition lights go out and you can`t start the van.After a few miutes the ignition comes back and it starts without a problem.Unfortunately it did the same yesterday and the ignition has not come back on at all.The battery connection is good and it is fully charged.I live miles from nowhere and it would cost me a fortune to get it to a garage.I am wheelchair bound,but I can still manage most jobs.Help please,Paul.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Nov 26, 2010)

hi
I'm no mechanic but from experience things like this are sometimes down to  bad earth connections or bad connections i.e. dirty connections on the starter motor.

If you can take them off and clean them it might work, if your sure the battery is fully charged, alternatively it could be a faulty started motor.

tranivanman


----------



## maingate (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your problem.

Howway lads, there must be somebody in Lincoln who could pop round or recommend a good mobile mechanic who is not a rip off artist.

Clean the connections from battery to solenoid to motor and put a bit of vaseline on the connections. If that does not work, you might need the starter motor off and strip and clean it. If it has brushes in it, they might need renewing or cleaning (they can stick).

Good luck.


----------



## Freaky Konnie (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like the starter motor is Knacked.. Had same problem with my works van last week,(Peugeot Boxer), Went and got a new starter motor (£52 inc vat) had to trade my old one in . Put new one on problem solved. I myself dont believe in cleaning them or messin' about with brushes, I just go and get another one (Peace of mind )


----------



## NicknClair (Nov 26, 2010)

As well as the already good advice given, check the earth strap cable between the gearbox and mounting on the N/S of the vehicle. They can have a tendency to break right by the terminal which bolts to the body of the van. 

Rgs 

Nick


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 26, 2010)

i feel certain you'll find the contacts inside the solenoid have burnt off ? two options renew or recon


----------



## AndyC (Nov 26, 2010)

The symptoms described are a classic indication of a bad connection between the battery +ve and starter motor, or the 'earth return' between  engine block and battery -ve.

The earth strap, as has already been mentioned is a common culprit, if that's ok then it's a matter of checking all the connections. If you have a digital voltmeter check all the connections (if any) along the main lead from battery +ve to the starter, should be 12v all the way to the starter, if not then there is a bad connection. Check that the meter reads 12v between the battery +ve and the engine block, if not you have a bad connection somewhere in the earth return.

One thing I've found one or twice is that battery posts that look fine have actually developed a thin layer of corrosion, cleaning it off cured the problem.

AndyC


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 26, 2010)

A lot of folks have suggested several reasons for the problem. 1) I think it is your solinoid or 2) Return spring on the starter.


----------



## caspar (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm with Andy C on this one - faulty earth somewhere. Some of the other solutions would not cause temporary problems, they'd be a problem that manifested itself all the time.

I assume you don't have breakdown cover?


----------



## jeffmossy (Nov 26, 2010)

There is a easy test for a bad engine earth.Just use 1 jump lead put one end on the battery negatave and the other end on a steel bolt on the engine.....Good luck


----------



## AndyC (Nov 26, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> A lot of folks have suggested several reasons for the problem. 1) I think it is your solinoid or 2) Return spring on the starter.


With those faults you wouldn't normally get the dash lights going out.

My money's on a bad connection at the battery.

AndyC


----------

